# Have you already scared off the new voices or just bored them?



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

They only appeared once and it has been about week since heard from.  You should feel guilty, hang your heads...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Not guilty.  Maybe they are shy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 9, 2016)

Many times a new member will sign up, post an introduction and then sit back and absorb the culture for a while before they post again. 

Or perhaps my avatar scared them off ...


----------



## IKE (Mar 9, 2016)

Being here makes a person more cultured Philly ?.......with me being a Okie that's great to hear, I be needing to absorb me a whole bunch of that culture stuff.


----------



## oohjarwatsit (Mar 9, 2016)

There are not many particularly interesting topics at present.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes, and it is too saccharine...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

oohjarwatsit said:


> There are not many particularly interesting topics at present.



If none of the topics interest you, why don't your start a topic that you find interesting?


----------



## Redd (Mar 9, 2016)

I've only been here a few days and almost felt like I should vamoose when I gave a compliment to the Americans in a post and was told I was just "sucking up"

Of course I am too much of a lady to mention names so I will just look UP and smile  

But due to the kind remarks of those that saw the crack for what it was I think I'll stick around for a bit and see what other interesting character observations to my personality are made by the gentleman....grin


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Redd said:


> I've only been here a few days and almost felt like I should vamoose when I gave a compliment to the Americans in a post and was told I was just "sucking up"
> 
> Of course I am too much of a lady to mention names so I will just look UP and smile
> 
> But due to the kind remarks of those that saw the crack for what it was I think I'll stick around for a bit and see what other interesting character observations to my personality are made....grin



Word of warning:  Ralphy is a troublemaker!  Take nothing he says seriously.  :grin:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Not a troublemaker, just trying to keep it real like Holden did...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Holden?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Caufield...


----------



## Redd (Mar 9, 2016)

Ameriscot, I shall heed the warning and thank you for the heads up. Must say I do like people though that say what they think rather than beat about the bush. And besides I can take as well as I can give.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Yes, Redd, stay rather than run away as some have done.  Who wants to just throw bouquets at each other?  How boring...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Caufield...



Got it.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Redd said:


> Ameriscot, I shall heed the warning and thank you for the heads up. Must say I do like people though that say what they think rather than beat about the bush. And besides I can take as well as I can give.



You find lots of that.  Good to know you can give back!


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 9, 2016)

Maybe Matrix could start a "boot camp" which new members could go through ...


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

That is a cool,idea about the boot camp and I would love to be the drill sergeant...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> That is a cool,idea about the boot camp and I would love to be the drill sergeant...



OMG no!  You won't make them pay homage to Elvis will you?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 9, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> That is a cool,idea about the boot camp and I would love to be the drill sergeant...




I had you in mind for that very position, Ralphy - I think you'd be great at it!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

They would have to wear white jump suits as their dress uniforms and sing "Heartbreak Hotel" when falling out in the morning...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> They would have to wear white jump suits as their dress uniforms and sing "Heartbreak Hotel" when falling out in the morning...



Do you realize most of these new members will quit if put through this torture?


----------



## Karen99 (Mar 9, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Maybe Matrix could start a "boot camp" which new members could go through ...



Lol Phil..that's too funny..but the truth is it takes time to see what's going on and how things are...but Senior Boot Camp?  Nawww..


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 9, 2016)

Well, since I joined this forum
It's like I have entered Hell
It's down at the end of the Internet
A senior hotel

I'm feelin' so lonely, baby
I feel so lonely, I feel so lonely, I could die

And although there's lots of threads here
There's nothing that appeals
I'd comment on a political thread
If I had some Navy SEALS

I'm feelin' so lonely, baby
I feel so lonely, I feel so lonely, I could die

Well, ol' Ralphy's hurlin' insults
And our Matrix is dressed in black
And Philly is down in the back room
Where he's doin' crack

I'm feelin' so lonely, baby
I feel so lonely, I feel so lonely, I could die

Hey, now if you join our family
Try to show some decorum
Or you'll get tossed out on your ear
From SeniorForum


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 9, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> Lol Phil..that's too funny..but the truth is it takes time to see what's going on and how things are...but Senior Boot Camp?  Nawww..



Usually a person will scope out a forum_ before_ they join, though. At least, that's what I do.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 9, 2016)

I wouldn't trust you with any kind of a scope, even if you become the poet laureate of the forum...


----------



## Karen99 (Mar 9, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Usually a person will scope out a forum_ before_ they join, though. At least, that's what I do.



I kind of looked it over but I sure didn't read everything. soo..in my case it was a learning experience. I never lurked around any forum..but now I have definitely learned by being there.  I sure appreciated the people who were nice to me...especially at first..because they make you feel welcome and want to post.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Karen99 said:


> I kind of looked it over but I sure didn't read everything. soo..in my case it was a learning experience. I never lurked around any forum..but now I have definitely learned by being there.  I sure appreciated the people who were nice to me...especially at first..because they make you feel welcome and want to post.



I always lurk for a while to check it out.  There was a forum I'd joined before this one and I hadn't looked at it properly.  I quit within about 2 weeks.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 9, 2016)

Can't please everybody! Its probably your fault, Ralphy!

I just walked in one night and never left


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 9, 2016)

When you look at a site sometimes you just find things that click for you. I enjoy a ribald sense of humah, it's fun sometimes when a topic rolls off the tracks. Then there are sites where you just see something and step away slowly. I try to avoid rabid conservatives and dog sites masquerading under "game dogs"...game dog is a red flag for people who consider dog fighting a sport.


----------



## AutumnOfMyLife (Mar 9, 2016)

Perhaps they are just busy.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 9, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> I always lurk for a while to check it out.  There was a forum I'd joined before this one and I hadn't looked at it properly.  I quit within about 2 weeks.


I joined one like that Annie ..I commented on a convicted child sex offender .. being mentioned in GAMES ..and was howled down and told it was quite acceptable to mention such people in GAMES ..so I headed for the hills, it appeared I was the only one who took offence  at this creature being named in the fun part of a forum..


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 9, 2016)

Kadee46 said:


> I joined one like that Annie ..I commented on a convicted child abuser being mentioned in GAMES ..and was howled down and told it was quite acceptable to mention such people in GAMES ..so I headed for the hills, it appeared I was the only one who took offence  at this creature being named in the fun part of a forum



Sounds awful!  The one I joined was for UK seniors.  Not a friendly bunch.  Got bashed when I told them I was voting in the independence referendum and some were furious that I was allowed to.  I didn't stick around.

I like this one because it is multicultural.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 9, 2016)

Being one of the biggest offenders I think a lot of people's sense of decorum is offended by certain antics. 

Some are politically sensitive, some have no sense of humor, some might have _too_ bizarre a sense of humor. 

You're never going to be everything for everybody, and it's never wise to try.


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 10, 2016)

You can post what you like to me as I do not give a toss.  But I do hate serial moaning from forum owning geriatric old farts


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 10, 2016)

I sense a kindred spirit.  God save the Queen!


----------



## Redd (Mar 10, 2016)

People do get scared off much more easily if they are new to forums. 

It takes time to recognize a person fond of banter for the sake of stirring up a bit of fun.

Guess what I am saying is while thinly veiled insults might be acceptable between two posters who have known each other for a long time it can cause a newbie to hit the road never to return. 

One fond of stirring the pot must know their target.


----------



## Anglophile (Mar 10, 2016)

Don't worry Redd, I am a newbie and I never get scared off.   Saying that I do tend to suffer "leave the building syndrome" inflicted by people who are so narrow minded and set in their ways, they are sleep inducing.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2016)

Then of course there are the newcomers who think their feces are not odiferous, the "newcomers" who are really just a formerly banned member that wants to exact some kind of weird revenge and the newcomers who just are miserable, hate the world and think it's a private amusement to play tough.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 10, 2016)

Phil, perhaps you should drink what Annie's drinking...


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2016)

No, I'd be worse - I'm a nasty drunk.


----------



## Ina (Mar 10, 2016)

Aww, just give everyone a big hug Phill, but keep those feathers to yourself.  They make me sneeze. :wave: :hide:


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't want Phil hugging me even if he is kind of cute in drag...


----------



## Ina (Mar 10, 2016)

Ralphy, at least we know what we're getting into with Phil, he can't hide much in that getup.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2016)

Ina said:


> Aww, just give everyone a big hug Phill, but keep those feathers to yourself.  They make me sneeze. :wave: :hide:



No, no hugs toady - I'm cranky. Didn't get much sleep.

Remember as a kid, our parents would say "Aw, they're just cranky"?



Ralphy1 said:


> I don't want Phil hugging me even if he is kind of cute in drag...



Don't knock it 'til you try it, Brother!



Ina said:


> Ralphy, at least we know what we're getting into with Phil, he can't hide much in that getup.



... ummm ... okay ...

Not touching THAT line!


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 10, 2016)

And then there are the members who've been around a while whose quite serious threads/posts often turn into free-for-alls or are high jacked or dismissed by other members for being silly or overly sensitive. Whatever.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2016)

Yes, but all they have to do is to warn in their OP that they want serious responses. The troublemakers will stay away or play by the rules. 

Usually.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 10, 2016)

And when responding to an already serious thread? How, exactly, should that work? Never mind.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 10, 2016)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> And when responding to an already serious thread? How, exactly, should that work? *Never mind.*



Okay.


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 10, 2016)

There are serious threads here?


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 11, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> ...  Who wants to just throw bouquets at each other?  How boring...



 This line still has me laughing, Ralphy.


----------



## tnthomas (Mar 11, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> They only appeared once and it has been about week since heard from.  You should feel guilty, hang your heads...



Oh, you mean the new forum members...I thought you meant....the....inner....voices....inside.   No, I have not scared those off yet...:shrug:


----------

